# clinton county



## jason1

[/url]
[url=http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums/g329/skeeterfishin1/?action=view&amp;current=20130430_182200.jpg][img][/url]
[url=http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums/g329/skeeterfishin1/?action=view&amp;current=20130425_195115.jpg][img][/url]
Here are some of what I have found the past few days


----------



## lovinshroomin

oh sooo jealous here!! lol!! I wanna find ones just like that!!


----------



## jason1

I have found around 100 so far...but these are the best ones, the others I found were 2 and 3 inchers


----------



## lovinshroomin

Lmbo, I'd be happy with the 2-3 inchers!! ha!


----------



## river rat 70

The season is upon us!!! nice mess guy. make sure u check for ticks when you get home!!!


----------



## jason1

Yes ticks...found 1 on me before leaving the woods.....nasty lil boogers


----------



## jason1

Here are some more I didn't take pic of before


----------



## freedom jones

Id post some pics if I could figure out how


----------



## freedom jones

I found106 in the past 2 days


----------



## cliff

Welp looks like its time for this CC guy to head out too!! Nice find Jason!!


----------

